# Skeleton Trick-or-Treaters



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

*Trick-or-Treat Skeletons (Part 2)*

PART 2

C: RIB CAGE Cut a hole in the top of the hip (right at the same hole where the upper body section attaches). Again, make it big enough to fit a section of 3/4" PVC pipe.
Insert a length of PVC into the hole. This section of PVC will locate itself BEHIND the other (horizontal) PVC piece that goes thru the hip.
At this point, I use the exacto and cut a small "door" into the back of the pelvis, right at the tailbone. This purpose is to allow me to drill a hole through both the vertical and horizontal PVC sections and insert a long wood screw to secure the two pieces together and prevent movement. I then use hot glue to hold the small "door" back in its original place. 










Cut a hole in the bottom and the top of the rib cage section of the skelly. Slide it onto the vertical PVC pipe, leaving it above the top of the pelvis about two inches. (I do this to give the skelly a little bit more height to look more realistic.) 










Drill a hole in the back of the rib cage section in the middle of the spine. Insert a small wood screw to hold the rib cage in the proper position. 










D: SKULL Next, use the exacto and cut an "X" into the bottom of the skull at the base. (Make the cut where the neck really SHOULD be on a skeleton, not at the hole under the chin where the head normally attaches on a Blucky.) 










I leave about a three inch space between the top of the neck and the bottom of the skull in order to give it the proper height. 



















Estimate how much length you will need for the PVC "neck" to rest against the inside top of the skull. Then cut off the excess PVC. 
Slide the skull onto the PVC neck through the "X" you previously cut. I don't use any screws to secure the skull. The X will hold it on and also allows you to turn the head in different directions if desired.

E: HANDS To make the hands, I use the exacto to slice one of the blucky hands in half. Then cut between each finger. Here's a link to a tutorial I did for the hands that shows more detail: 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/58044-better-blucky-hands.html

If I want the skelly to carry something (like a trick-or-treat bag), I drill small holes in the fingers and use bailing wire to position them around whatever is being held. For all of my TOT skellys, they are holding treat bags.










Lastly, I drill and add small screws into all of the PVC elbow pieces to help hold the skelly together.
That's pretty much it, as far as the bone modifications.

F: PAINTING and HIGHLIGHTING I always use some flat black craft paint to highlight all of the bones on my skeleton. It is time consuming, but the end result is worth the effort. You can look at my pics for a reference. I also like to add color to my TOT skellys, so I use a pastel color of craft paint. Mix some of the paint with a little bit of water and use a small sponge to apply it to all of the various bones. The easiest way I've found to do this is to hang the various pieces from a garage door rail, put several layers of newspaper under them and paint away. A lot of paint will drip off, but you can just dip your sponge in that same dripped paint and use it, too.

NOTE: From experience I've found it works best to first cut all the holes in the various bones (using this tutorial as a reference). then paint the skelly whatever color you choose. THEN highlight the bones with the black paint. (I used to highlight the bones first, but then the watery paint for coloring would wash off some of my black highlights.)

Go back after assembly and use some of the same paint color FULL-STRENGTH on the PVC sections and elbows that show on the outside of the skelly.
After all the paint is dry, use a good quality clear-coat spray on all of the pieces. Add a second coat after the first one dries.
Since this skeleton in the tut is supposed to be the Mom, I added some green hair, held on by hot glue.
All of the skellys have plastic half-round eyeballs that I purchased from E-bay. They ship from China.

G: INSTALLATION Just hammer some re-bar into the ground and slide the skellys straight leg over it. Then position the "floppy" leg behind the skelly in a walking stance and stick the coat hanger wire into the ground up to the toe.

P.S. The way I constructed the little guy skelly in the Tigger costume, was to just use some 1/2" PVC and fittings to make a small inner frame with arms and legs. Then used the hands, feet and skull only from a Big Lots skelly.

THE END. (Finally)

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me!


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

very cool!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

WHY IS MOM NAKED?!?!

Great idea! I have 4 Bluckys hanging around my house that I need to do something with!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome!!! I also have a couple bluckies "hanging around" that I need to do something with. Last year I had them hanging from a 2-hook shepherd's hook and they were rather "meh". Now I can make them dance!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tutorial. I'm definitely going to put this in the yard this year.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

AWESOME!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

That is freaking sweet Dave!  


It oddly mirrors to a small extent, a couple of ideas I have that I hope I have time to do this year.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks! I'm glad you guys can make use of the tut.
I built my first two TOT skellys about six years ago, then added "Mom" two years ago.
She carries a treat bag in one hand and a cell phone in the other.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Dave, you're awesome  Thank you again the tutorial is detailed perfect!! I just love these trick or treaters and mom lol Love the cell phone idea haha


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks a lot, LDG ! I'm looking forward to seeing your TOT skelly finished.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Dearest DaveintheGrave, May I pick your brains for a moment? That is ~ if they have not all been eaten by zombies by now. (Oh c'mon... I have to try a little Halloween humor every now and again.)

I love all the standing posing skeleton ideas I've seen ~ especially your TOT skeletons. I LOVE that you did this tutorial. Thank you so much! I am clueless when it comes to prop building and you know I am a fan of your mad skills. My problem is that I am completely out of space in my yard. So I want to make a scene where skeletons are crawling onto and up the side of my house. I want to pose them in funny 'action' positions. My only experience with a PVC figure (if you can call it that) is this whimsical blowmold lollypop skeleton guy I made last year... so at least I have a little 'feel' for how you can pose a figure somewhat. 










My specific question is ~ I was wondering if you felt the skeletons would still pose if I took the PVC frame inside the skeletons down to the 1/2 inch white pipe. That would reduce the weight considerably when trying to attach the figures to a vertical surface. What is the specific reason for the 3/4 inch frame inside the plastic skeleton forms? Do you have any thoughts about making the figures to pose but then attaching them vertically? Thanks for your time.

PS: I know my lollypop skeleton is not to everyone's tastes ~ I'm always just trying to find new and unusual things to do with extra old Christmas blowmolds.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks, Hilda! Yes, I'm sure the 1/2" PVC would work fine for posing the skeletons as if they were climbing up the side of your house. The only reason I'm using 3/4" PVC, is to give the skelly enough support to stand up. So if yours won't be standing up, I'd say the 1/2" diamter PVC would work fine.
All you need is a lot of straight PVC, some elbows and stright couplers and maybe a T-connector or two. PVC pipe and fittings are like LEGOs for Haunters. LOL
The only poses I can think of are maybe having one climbing up a rope? Or maybe hanging from a windowsill? Or even hanging upside down from a windowsill? Or one holding a rope pulling up another skeleton?

I think your lollipop skeleton looks great! 

P.S. My brain could only be picked by a Zombie on Weight Watchers.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Hilda said:


> ...PS: I know my lollypop skeleton is not to everyone's tastes ~ I'm always just trying to find new and unusual things to do with extra old Christmas blowmolds.



Idk why you'd think so, I like it  Everyone has their own style, and I can appreciate those haunts that cater to the youngest, and/or the more emotionally sensitive ToT's. Do your thing just the way you do, because I think it's cool


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you so much Dave!!! I appreciate your advice.  Oh... and it took me a moment but I got it!! Weight Watchers!! ROFL

Raven's Hollow, Thank you also for your vote of confidence. We appreciate it. I guess someone has to decorate as to not have all the children soil their pants!  LOL


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

love these fellas!!  And great tutorial... simple enough for me to understand.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

You're welcome, Hilda! Anytime.

Thanks a lot, Cathy! I'm glad you like them. LOL


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Hilda said:


> Raven's Hollow, Thank you also for your vote of confidence. We appreciate it. I guess someone has to decorate as to not have all the children soil their pants!  LOL



Aww, you're welcome. Glad to support my friends!  Wait, that reminds me! I should put some diapers in the treat bags to keep them from leaving a trail of cocoa puff's out of their pants legs onto my lawn! LOL!


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

Love this, I love little setups with the skeletons. I posed a couple of little ones on a trike last year. It was probably the favorite "new" thing I did for the year.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

gr8 idea! thx for the tut!

amk


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Love the skelly in the tiger suit! Thanks for the tutorial on how to pose the "not so posable" blucky!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone!
Yea, that Tigger costume was actually purchased a few years ago from Toys R Us for my son to wear. He never wanted to wear it, so I put it to good use. LOL


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Follow up question.

Are the cheaper skeletons sold at Party City considered 'Bluckys' ~ or are 'Bluckys' only the ones sold at Big Lots? I wanted to get a few and start working on them this summer. Just wondering if anyone worked with the ones from Party City.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I think I've got one of those blow mold skeletons from Party City and he is still in the bag. He's roughly the same size as the Big Lots skelly, maybe a little bit bigger.
But, I would think the tutorial would work just as well on him. Especially if you use a screw here and there to fasten the plastic bone to the PVC pipe.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been working on my skellies per your tutorial... only you didn't warn me that they would try to escape!! This fellow thought he could hide in the bookcase. Come back here! I'm not finished with you yet!









Booohaahaaahaaa

Thanks Dave for the inspiration and being so helpful!  It's coming along!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Hilda said:


> I've been working on my skellies per your tutorial... only you didn't warn me that they would try to escape!! This fellow thought he could hide in the bookcase. Come back here! I'm not finished with you yet!
> 
> View attachment 120350
> 
> ...


Very nicely done! Dynamic posing that you've captured there.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Looking great, Hilda! Mine try to escape, too. That's why I keep them locked in a hot attic all summer!
Take that!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Heehee, that's funny Hilda! 

My Bluckies are pretty boring. They're just standing out there in the garage - staring at my husband when he's at his work area. They don't seem to creep him out as bad as some other props I've left out there!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome that is cool


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

About half way there Dave!!! 









Ohhh and they have names too. Meet Ralph, Joon, Larry, Tom, Pauly, Shelly and Elvis!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Those all look great, Hilda! Love the names, too.

Looks they are all kicking and screaming, wanting to be finished. LOL

Great job!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

haha you name your decorations too.. I love it... not the only one


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

The difference between schedule 40 PVC (pictured right) and the other stuff SDR13.5 (pictured left) is that the schedule 40 is thicker and costs more. BOTH of the PVC pipes above are 1 inch pipes. Schedule 40 is more rigid and durable. I used SDR13.5 on most of my props, but for something that will require a heavy loadbearing, I use schedule 40. I use schedule 40 on the legs of all of my PVC dummies because the legs are the ones most likely to bow from the weight.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Chaney!

This year is the first I am playing around with the pvc armatures... I had no idea all the difference in pvc pipe. I'm learning! LOL I'm trying to keep the ones that will be put up onto the side of the house as light as possible. The ones standing or holding other items had to be switched over to stronger pipe.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

very creative  would like to try some of these


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

They look awesome thanks for the idea Dave!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks! Glad you like them!


----------



## The7Martins (Aug 22, 2012)

Wish I had some bluckys hanging around my house!! I love these Halloween Tots! So Cool!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK on the door.

Hey Dave!! Only 70 days until Halloween. The unfinished props are beginning to worry! LOLOLOLOLOL









(I am having wayyyyy too much fun with these things this summer!)


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

LMAO, Hilda! Too funny.

I knew I had skeletons in my closet, but at my windows?? Noooooooo............

OK, I'm getting nightmares now.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

very kool use of Bluckies... I've tried several times and although frustrated and abandoning it this year I'm sure I'll go back and fix mine eventually... (my PVC joints broke at the screw connections... My PVC glued joints came apart in my attic heat.. I'm sick of surgery all the time! haha)

IF you guys haven't checked it out yet you should take a look at Ghostess Deanna's page... I think it is either thedeadend . com or simply 
www. theghostess . com

I don't know if I can post links here or not so just eliminate the spaces or google either of the above. 
She has a tutorial or posing Bluckies and she has some neat shots of them crawling onto her roof and such. (who knows... maybe you all have seen this already...figured it wouldn't hurt to mention it though just in case you didn't.)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hilda said:


> KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK on the door.
> 
> Hey Dave!! Only 70 days until Halloween. The unfinished props are beginning to worry! LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> ...



LOL! I've done this before! It managed to freak both husband and daughter out for a good week before he finally got moved to the yard. His name? Peeping Tom.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the tip, xrockonx911. I know Ghostess Deanna from the Florida Haunters forum, but I haven't looked at her pics in a while, though.

I originally got the idea for mine from pics of WormyT's yard props.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Thanks for the tip, xrockonx911. I know Ghostess Deanna from the Florida Haunters forum, but I haven't looked at her pics in a while, though.
> 
> I originally got the idea for mine from pics of WormyT's yard props.


reminds me of a song " the worms crawl in the worms crawl out they eat your eyes they eat your mouth they eat the jelly between your toes."


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

My hubby made his first attempt at this last night, turned out great. Thanks for the post!!! Once I have my way with him (the skeleton) I will post up some pics.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

vwgirl said:


> Once I have my way with him (the skeleton) I will post up some pics.


Whaaa.....? 

Great! I'm glad it turned out so good!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

DaveintheGrave... It's all your fault. I can't stop playing with Bluckys. LOLOLO Here's my latest...

Those crazy kids have gone and eloped!! 
I hope they remember to come on back home by October!! In the meantime, I'll get the Haunted Honeymoon Suite ready for them.
Best Wishes to the NewlyDeds!!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Very cool looks! It just like kids playing with toys ha! So much fun!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow, that prop looks really cool, Hilda! 
Is he carrying her over the threshold or is he already dumping her because he's sick of her yappin'??? 

Nice work, Hilda!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Wow, that prop looks really cool, Hilda!
> Is he carrying her over the threshold or is he already dumping her because he's sick of her yappin'???
> 
> Nice work, Hilda!


LOL Thanks! They are in the process of making their escape to go get hitched. He got to the second floor window via a ladder and helped her out the window.   
(Give them a little time before he dumps her. hahaha)


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Dave, I'm still at it! haha Making two more for this year.

This guy is going on the roof. Looking down into a skylight. LOL











Thank you SO MUCH for posting this tutorial. I wouldn't have this fun display without it. I'm very grateful.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Your welcome, Hilda! I'm honored to have one of my ideas featured in your awesome display! 

I wish I had the time to make a few more. Yours looks terrific! The skylight idea is a hoot!


----------



## swtato (Aug 11, 2016)

going to have to incorporate this in my design this year


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Very creative!
Nice job


----------



## ejferguson (Sep 16, 2015)

mom is naked because that is her costume lol


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I've never cared for the cheap blow-mold bucky's but this is an awesome use of them! I've been wanting to expand my skeleton collection and display, these would be great out front between the street and the sidewalk. Really like the little one in costume.


----------

